# Cleaning up OT's



## The Kender (Feb 22, 2002)

Does anybody else think we need an Out of Topic section of the board?  People seem to think that General RPG Discussion means "Post anything that doesn't need to be here right here."


----------



## Darkness (Feb 22, 2002)

Heh. Yet _another_ request for a new board. OT board it is this time, eh?



			
				The Kender said:
			
		

> *Does anybody else think we need an Out of Topic section of the board?*



There are a probably few misguides souls who are thinking that, yes. 



> People seem to think that General RPG Discussion means "Post anything that doesn't need to be here right here.



Examples, please. Also, keep in mind that GD is intended to also accomodate OT discussions. So which kinds of OT threads are bothering you, specifically?


----------



## Morrus (Feb 22, 2002)

Not happening - sorry.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 23, 2002)

Russ means to say that if we had an off-topic board, it would diffuse the usefulness and sense of community on the general boards.  Also, OT boards would be harder to manage and monitor.  We like to maintain a doctrine of no religious or political debates, and if there was a forum only for off-topic discussions, those debates would happen more often.  Threads like that really piss people off, so we'd be best doing whatever we can to curb them.

I hope that explains things better.


----------



## praetorian (Feb 23, 2002)

*just ditch OT's*

I have to agree, OT posts are really ruining the general RPG board, however, I would never want a board for them, just their abolishment.  Topics on the Olympics, the Simpsons, why should these be on EN World?  I don't mind LOTR, or other fantasy posts, since they are much closer to the stated purpose of the board, but the rest have no business there.  You can claim that OT posts can be skipped over, or forced to put OT in the subject, but for me, they are an eye sore I could really live with out.


----------



## Someguy (Feb 23, 2002)

Well...it doesn't bother me...I do skip over them...and i don't find it intrusive...


----------



## The Kender (Feb 23, 2002)

I agree 100% with praetorian.  Stuff like the Simpsons & Sesame Street doesn't belong.


----------



## Darkness (Feb 23, 2002)

The Kender said:
			
		

> *I agree 100% with praetorian.  Stuff like the Simpsons & Sesame Street doesn't belong. *



Don't speak out against the Simpsons so loudly lest Eric hears you!


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 24, 2002)

And if you haven't played D20 Sesame Street, you're just not with the times.  

My first-level Elmo took out a fiendish Big Bird the other day just with the letter A and a +2 shocking M.

Daniel


----------



## CRGreathouse (Feb 24, 2002)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> *My first-level Elmo took out a fiendish Big Bird the other day just with the letter A and a +2 shocking M.*




A _+2 shocking M_?  That's broken!


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 24, 2002)

On the one hand, it's very simple to just scroll past any topics 
that are indeed OT.  Most are clearly marked.  Additionally, as was stated, OT forums generally are a pain in the butt to manage and patrol.  It is pretty much giving the go ahead for the religious and political crap that often occurs.

On the other hand, the description of the board is quite clear - "Discussion of a general nature, including RPGs in general, DM/player issues, settings, fantasy D20 System products, etc.".  This clearly does not in any way indicate truly off topic stuff.  And I don't come here to chat about the latest topics in news or people's lives.

What I would _really_ like (read: dream) is an option people can check when a post is OT, and an option in the user config to not show all the OT posts, much like the no-avatar/sig options now.  That's probably wishful thinking though.

LightPhoenix


----------



## Ancalagon (Feb 24, 2002)

I don't think there is much of a problem realy.  As long as OT threads don't overtake the board (they aren't), big deal.  They are easy to spot and avoid if you don't like them.

I think some gamers like to discuss certain issues with their fellow online friends and gamers.  You can't talk about gaming ALL the time.

Ancalagon


----------



## Jasperak (Mar 2, 2002)

Just so long as I see [OT] in the subject I am happy.  Like stated earlier we are a community, but yet have our own each individual interests that we like to share from time to time.  As long as it does not get out of hand, I am for [ot] threads.  Anyway, it helps me keep up on current events.  No one told me the olympics were on until I saw a post here.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 2, 2002)

heh - it is the OT post that keep me coming back to the General forum.  

Movie discussions, life issues and the rest help us understand one another better as people who game.


----------

